
Doctors Unionize to Resist the Medical Machine - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/business/doctors-unionize-to-resist-the-medical-machine.html?action=click&contentCollection=Europe&module=MostPopularFB&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article
======
wrong_variable
I understand that the cost of healthcare is rising rapidly and we need to
figure out to control it. But doctors are the absolute last people responsible
for this mess.

Telling the currently employed doctors to work harder is almost insulting.

Why don't we start by holding big food responsible for pushing unhealthy junk
food for decades ? The biggest cause of death is cardiovascular diseases - not
lazy doctors.

What about big pharma ? A huge part of rising health care cost goes towards
paying for pills - and it's public knowledge that these companies have almost
criminal profit margins. I do not think the biggest buyer of luxury yatch are
doctors - who are still busy paying back their student debt.

Or the insane admin bloat created by insurance companies - why does a medical
professional's judgment about their patient by a function of the the patient's
economical value - To me that is inefficient - not doctors spending too much
time with their patients.

End Rant

~~~
srean
Not to mention the practice of keeping the number of registered doctors low on
purpose (in USA)

